# all aluminum transom



## Nlawson0017 (Oct 5, 2013)

im getting all my material to do a aluminum transom and other bracing on my boat and want to make sure i buy enough and the right thickness, to get rid of all the wood in the boat. i was wondering if anyone has pictures of a system that works great on a transom. 

also my transom was 2" thick so im goin to be using 2" square tubing and was hoping to get away with 3/16 thick tubing with a 60hp or 90hp outboard. any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 6, 2013)

2 x 3/16" sq tubing should be adequate, provided that the framework is properly laid out and connected to existing structural members of the hull.


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 6, 2013)

Go look at some of the rebuilds other members have done. I have a buddy who had a 1648 that had the transom raised with aluminum, after a season you could see stress points on it due to it not being done correctly. He only had a 40 jet on it..

Maybe he will post some picts........


----------



## kilroywashere1911 (Apr 20, 2014)

I know this was an older post, we're you able to complete the project? I'm trying to do the same exact thing...


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Jul 22, 2014)

i forgot to post them pics for you.. hope this helps


----------

